# Centarra Migrates Data Centers Some Customers Not Notified



## drmike (Feb 25, 2015)

Centarra a provider offering out of Dallas, Texas, appears to be right now doing a crazy data center migration.  Customers allegedly were not told of the migration and are living through the unplanned downtime.

As per their website: http://centarra.com/



> Migration is in progress.
> In order to serve customers better, we are migrating our systems to a larger, higher density facility. Expected downtime is approximately 1 to 2 hours.
> 
> The emergency migration is nearly complete!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 25, 2015)

Centarra's still around?


----------



## staticsafe (Feb 25, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Centarra's still around?


Not for long at this rate.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 25, 2015)

Maybe they'll do another rebranding. Like what they did with Avante.


----------



## drmike (Feb 25, 2015)

ChrisK, owner of Centarra said dedicated customers were notified about the move prior.  VPS folks however were not.


----------



## trewq (Feb 25, 2015)

1 to 2 hours isn't that bad. People should have been notified however it's not the end of the world. Hopefully they learn from this and add to the procedures already in place.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 26, 2015)

> Customers allegedly were not told of the migration and are living through the unplanned downtime.


Avante customers suffering through unplanned downtime???

edit: completely different company.  The thread title says Centarra. Sorry about that.


----------



## MartinD (Feb 26, 2015)

1-2 hours downtime... and 'Emergency Maintenance' - sounds a bit like running away from something, no?


----------



## splitice (Feb 26, 2015)

Runner, Runner....


----------



## MattKC (Feb 26, 2015)

MartinD said:


> 1-2 hours downtime... and 'Emergency Maintenance' - sounds a bit like running away from something, no?


Yep...sounds like a payment runner to me


----------



## ChrisK (Feb 26, 2015)

MattKC said:


> Yep...sounds like a payment runner to me


Its was not a "payment runner", our lease was up with our existing datacenter.


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 26, 2015)

ChrisK said:


> Its was not a "payment runner", our lease was up with our existing datacenter.


So something you knew way in advance you opted to wait until last second to do anything about and didn't notify people properly, so called it "emergency" maint? Sounds pretty bad


----------



## Francisco (Feb 26, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> So something you knew way in advance you opted to wait until last second to do anything about and didn't notify people properly, so called it "emergency" maint? Sounds pretty bad


It's possible he was trying to get them to give him better pricing and to save him the pain of migrating. It's also likely that they said 'lol no' and simply ramped his pricing way too much.

Francisco


----------



## Robert (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a colo with Chris, and I was informed that there would be an upcoming migration at least a month ago, even though my gear personally wasn't being moved. Unsure why all clients weren't notified when there was obviously going to be a major migration... Not even something on the "server status" page: https://billing.centarra.com/status/


----------



## MattKC (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisK said:


> Its was not a "payment runner", our lease was up with our existing datacenter.


So you knew well in advance but decided to exclude certain customers from notification, then called the move "emergency maintenance" when it was a scheduled move (and chose to not update your status page accordingly). Got it. Honesty goes a long way in this industry. I've never understood why providers choose the opposite. A move can be a positive thing if done to benefit customers in the long run. When you try to hide it, customers will lose trust in your service and be left to wonder why you chose to hide it.


----------



## qps (Feb 27, 2015)

Some colo companies play hard ball on renewals because they know that a high percentage of the time they are going to get whatever they want so the company doesn't have to migrate somewhere else.  Migrations can be a big pain.  Not saying that's what happened here, but it could be.


----------



## GS-Dylan (Feb 27, 2015)

Sounds quite odd they told some customers then called it emergency... call me old fashioned but doesn't emergency imply you weren't planning for the event hence why it's an emergency? I'm also going to guess it was something to do with a renewal issue. However I still find it odd they only told certain customers. I feel like you would want to let all your clients know to prevent clients being upset and possibly leaving.


----------



## Wintereise (Feb 27, 2015)

Francisco said:


> It's possible he was trying to get them to give him better pricing and to save him the pain of migrating. It's also likely that they said 'lol no' and simply ramped his pricing way too much.


This is most likely what happened, quite common in the industry sadly.


----------



## tburke (Feb 28, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Avante customers suffering through unplanned downtime???
> 
> edit: completely different company.  The thread title says Centarra. Sorry about that.


Same "company".


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 28, 2015)

tburke said:


> Same "company".


Purple == Sarcasm


----------



## vld (Feb 28, 2015)

Uhm, this migration somehow screwed my container's image, and now it won't even boot. Their console isn't working. No response to ticket for almost 2 days.

Time to move my stuff, I guess.


----------

